# Bought a dipping belt... Took it to gym last night.. What a result!



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Reading around on here a lot of people rate these as one of the best moves you can do for your triceps and weighted dips are something that need to be hit hard.

I have been doing standard dips but found them way to easy so took some advice and bought a dipping belt.

Last night i started my tricep routine with:

3sets * 12resps = 15kg weight

Now that HIT THE SPOT! cant wait to really start building the weight up now and hitting those triceps harder than ever. Fantastic! Just fantastic.

I recommend if your gym doesnt supply them then get one


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Dips are also king for chest too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

those are some good reps mate on a good weight

im hovering around the 10kg mark because after tricep extensions they are bashed lol

dips are the way forward though


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes definately worth their weight in gold...I was introduced to them about 5 years ago and been lovin them ever since...


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

I just chuck a DB between my legs


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

genesis said:


> I just chuck a DB between my legs


I was doing that...

BUT the dipping belt is meant to be able to take upto 70kg in weight. We dont have dumbells anywhere near that weight! LOL.

I want to get to 25kg plate doing 12 reps asap and then start to build from there. Going to use it as the basis of triceps day and then throw in skull crushes etc afterwards


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> those are some good reps mate on a good weight
> 
> im hovering around the 10kg mark because after tricep extensions they are bashed lol
> 
> dips are the way forward though


Compounds first amigo...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

TH&S said:


> Compounds first amigo...


ooooo didnt think dip was a compound....

obviously i put my chest workout before my triceps

cheers mate

always did prefer my dips but as seen as the machine was right next to the shower room it seemed more efficient in terms of leg use:lol:


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

i love doin dips supersetted with kick backs..get a crazy pump from that me!


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

Weight dips are the king, i normally start with these then, skull crushers, kick backs and then polish off with cable pulldowns.


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

skullcrushers are a beast, i've recently started using the smith machine for close grip bench and that is killer!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Yea sounds about right that 

I am on something like: Weighted dips, skull crushers, 2arm dumbell overhead OR close grip bench then kickbacks


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Mrdaveyk said:


> ooooo didnt think dip was a compound....


Anything that uses more than one joint is a compound


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> ooooo didnt think dip was a compound....
> 
> obviously i put my chest workout before my triceps
> 
> ...


'The Isolation movements isolate ONE specific muscle group as they have just 1 body joint moving to complete the motion. The Compound movement on the other hand has more than 1 body joint moving to complete the motion, so it in turn, is getting assistance from a SECONDARY muscle group(s) in addition to working the PRIMARY group.'

quoted from..

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/414029/weight_lifting_split_set_isolation.html


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ah24 said:


> Anything that uses more than one joint is a compound


Which interestingly makes Good Mornings an Isolation movement


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

shouldn't of said you quoted that GTT i was impressed lol, was well written!

really was an anti climax to be fair mate

cheers guys! always learning something new

i suppose getting out of bed is a compound move then...putting on my shoes.... 

anyone else get annoyed when they laugh at their own jokes out loud?


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I laugh at my own jokes all the time-- i reason that my sense of humour is somtimes so advanced that knowone else has the capacity to appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

completely agree some people cant process a good childish joke

im sure Einstein just like me, would chuckle at a pizza called 9 inch meat feast.... never grows old that one


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Wel i dont find either of you funny if that helps


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Wel i dont find either of you funny if that helps


Thats ok. We all still find your face funny :thumb:


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Thats ok. We all still find your face funny :thumb:


Funny to look at is what i call it :thumb:


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well i dont feel any love in this room!!.....

Suprisingly really...from a load of men stood in pants in their avatar photos  lol


----------



## bogman (Jun 25, 2007)

Weighted belt is also good for chinups.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

bogman said:


> Weighted belt is also good for chinups.


Yea i was use it for wide grip pull ups.. BUt just aint got the balls for that yet!


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

chins 20k for 8s ,dips 20-30-40k for 8s

weighted chins/dips are great for gains and strength


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

paulo said:


> chins 20k for 8s ,dips 20-30-40k for 8s
> 
> weighted chins/dips are great for gains and strength


Ah i will start this week and work my way up the weight as soon as possible. Lets hope its sooner and quicker than later!


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you prefer as first compound triceps exercise: Weghted dips or narrow grip bench press?

I do Narrow bench (8-12 on 70Kg, move to 65 2nd set and 60kg for 3rd)

Weighted dips

Skullcrusher or cables


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

phys sam said:


> What do you prefer as first compound triceps exercise: Weghted dips or narrow grip bench press?
> 
> I do Narrow bench (8-12 on 70Kg, move to 65 2nd set and 60kg for 3rd)
> 
> ...


 Narrow decline bench followed by dips and then some sort of extension is what i do.

Love the dipping belt, especially for chin ups:thumbup1:


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

TH&S said:


> Which interestingly makes Good Mornings an Isolation movement


& SLDL.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2008)

SCJP said:


> & SLDL.


 Not even slightly:confused1: stiff deads also stimulate forearms by holding traps at lock out ext.


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Con said:


> Not even slightly:confused1: stiff deads also stimulate forearms by holding traps at lock out ext.


& concentration curls stimulate your fingers & forearms, kickbacks stimulate your posterior delts, etc, but that wasn't the point.

SLDL was perhaps a bad example, as your shoulder joint is rotating as the bar moves up therefore one could argue that it is not an isolation, but the real work is being done through the hip.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

I have started doing weighted dips.

Im currently a couple of sessions away from completing 4 x 8 with 5kg. After that ill go to 6.25kg and stick at it until i can again do 4 x 8.

At this moment in time i can just put the weight in a bagpack.

I do my weighted dips after 4 sets of close grip bench press.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Watch going to heavy on weighted dips I can easily rep 60k for 8 - 10 but it flares up my tendons like a fother mucker.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Agreed,

weighted dips made my long head of biceps really sore!!!!!! Could feel my anterior shoulder on all my back work after that (rows etc)


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Dipping/chinning belts are indeed a good buy.

Have to say though i prefer dips between benches for hitting the tris although for these you will need a spotter when you get to the serious weights and prepherably a couple of 50k plates as opposed to 5 20ks.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

It would be good if we had 50k plates! LOL! Most we got is 25kg!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Yeah theyre quite hard to come by these days, most gym's dont like plates being dropped especially 50k's so they just stick with the 20's or 25's.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Yeah I love dipping belts - also good to use on chins and pull ups. :thumbup1: I never could get the hang of balancing a dumbbell between my legs!


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

To somebody above who said that they think dipping accross benches is better for triceps.

I might do dips on chest and biceps day, and dipping accross benches on back and triceps.

Dumbbell Fly is absolutly killing me.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

nathanlowe said:


> To somebody above who said that they think dipping accross benches is better for triceps.
> 
> I might do dips on chest and biceps day, and dipping accross benches on back and triceps.
> 
> Dumbbell Fly is absolutly killing me.


Nathan, read up on the difference "dipping" techniques that target tris and chest.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I personally find that using a bench is nowhere near as good as parallel bar dips for triceps. For me to target triceps i keep the body in a more upright position, with a slightly narrower hand position than chest (arms as close to body as possible) and only dip down until elbow are at a right angle, then back up.<o></o>

<o></o>

For chest i lean forward, have a slightly wider grip and dip as far down as i can - two different exercise that both work really well. Also don't be afraid to add some serious weight.<o></o>


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

The bars are the same width, its bars on the assistance chinup machine.

I will give both techniques a go.

thanks alot.


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Narrow decline bench followed by dips and then some sort of extension is what i do.
> 
> Love the dipping belt, especially for chin ups:thumbup1:


What KGs can you chin with Con?


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

the_muss said:


> Nathan, read up on the difference "dipping" techniques that target tris and chest.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
> 
> <o></o>
> 
> ...


Our Parallel bar machine has two positions... The bars closer together or wider apart.

What is the best position to actually work the triceps? I guess you will say closer to the body for triceps and wider to include some chest?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

I used to use the wider grip but found it sometimes "tweaked" my shoulder. I now do the narrower grip which Ive had no issues with. I should get myself a belt though, Im currently doing 4x8 with no belt. I reckon I could add 5kg on there to start with. Awesome exercise though. I do it after my two press movements and before I do CGBPs for my tri's.


----------



## gilly10 (Jul 21, 2008)

this is a great routine mate! your triceps will be like horseshoes in no time! keep going mate. cheers.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

gilly10 said:


> this is a great routine mate! your triceps will be like horseshoes in no time! keep going mate. cheers.


Thanks chap 

I have not been doing it long and already added another 10kg to the dips  LOVING IT


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Just used this for the first time on doing weighted wide grip pull ups!

5kg, 10kg and 15kg and awesome.. managed it. Didnt think i would! Going to up the weight next week.


----------

